# New guy!



## bethanh (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, I'm still 19 years young. Just doing a little research before I might start my first cycle probably when I'm just over 21!
Height : 5 ' 9''
Weight: 158 lbs.
BF %: 10%


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bethanh* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 19, 2012)

HELLO, fellow 

Im sure ull get enought information from guys here


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## jeronymus (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM...........


----------



## squigader (Feb 19, 2012)

bethanh said:


> Hey, I'm still 19 years young. Just doing a little research before I might start my first cycle probably when I'm just over 21!
> Height : 5 ' 9''
> Weight: 158 lbs.
> BF %: 10%



Keep training hard in the meantime to maximize your natural growth, don't let the thought of juice in the future cause you to decrease your intensity or end sets early. You have a good natural 15-20lbs of muscle you could naturally put on over the next year or two.

Good call on waiting until 21-22, there's still some height growth to be made and it's really dangerous to your natural testosterone production at this age.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## JR. (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome 2 IM. ps. Dont mess with ur natural test level. Just a suggestion .


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag. Everyone is different but the common advice is to wait until age 25 to cycle. Prior to that your endocrine system could still be developing and the introduction of exogenous hormones could possibly cause a lifetime of issues such as low testosterone and erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Dath (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

You've got a great a base to add to bro. There's a lot you can learn here  in regards to 
Diet, training, supplements, and AAS. Take your time man 21 is a young age to start aas there's no reason to rush, the next few years your body is producing the greatest test levels and you can take full advantage of this. Protein, multi vit. , creatine, training. These will add some nice gains the next few years.


----------

